# Eingabestifte für Tablet Pc's



## Bastiwast (30. Dezember 2018)

Guten Tag. 

 

Mit Freude bin auf diese Seite gestoßen in der Hoffnung hier eine Antwort zu finden.

 

Ich arbeite auf einem Acer Iconia Tab 10 a3-a50 und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Gerät.

Schon seit einiger Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem S Pen, welcher nicht nur kompatibel mit diesem gerät ist sondern auch meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird. Ich suche nach  einem Eingabestift der universell einsetzbar ist sowohl auf einem Tablet  als auch auf dem Smartphone. Zusätzlich bin ich auf der Suche nach einem universellen Eingabestift mit Handballen erkennung. Da ich es sehr mühsam finde meine Hand beim schreiben nicht ablegen zu können. 

 

 

Ich bitte um Hilfe, bedanke mich gleich hier schon für die Antworten  !


----------

